# Rtp apparel - pretreated tees waste percentage



## shortyalh (Mar 23, 2016)

Who has tried RTP Apparel's pre-treated tees?

From what we have seen with our own print samples, we love the product! 

However, we heard from other printers that RTP has a 10-15% waste rate. At almost $4.00 per tee that is a big waste percentage. 

Has anyone experienced RTP tees not printing well?


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

shortyalh said:


> Who has tried RTP Apparel's pre-treated tees?
> 
> From what we have seen with our own print samples, we love the product!
> 
> ...


What is the reason for the waste?

- Bad pretreatment
- Garment quality
- Printer errors.


----------



## shortyalh (Mar 23, 2016)

Pretreat didn't cover the garment completely.


----------



## NZACO (Jan 21, 2012)

shortyalh said:


> Who has tried RTP Apparel's pre-treated tees?
> 
> From what we have seen with our own print samples, we love the product!
> 
> ...


This is the first time I have heard RTP 'waste' because of the pre-treatment.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

I haven't heard of anyone having issues with the RTP garments either?? Where is it that you are hearing this??


----------



## shortyalh (Mar 23, 2016)

We have heard this from having conversations with DTG owners who have purchased RTP Apparel.


----------



## tcasey (Jul 9, 2011)

rtp shirts work great, but the price does not fit into our wholesale b2b model...excellent results though ...just can't pay anywhere near 4 dollars,we need it to cost same price to buy a shirt and cost of pretreat.


----------



## fanfavorite (Apr 6, 2017)

hey guys. New to DTG printing. I purchased a pretreat machine and I also use the wagner method when in a hurry. I am currently using the epson pre-treat and on a whim I decided to try RTPs pre-treated shirts. 

Save yourself the aggrevation and make the plunge. The shirts are decent quality and print BEAUTIFULLY. Apparently the entire shirt is treated before its sewn so it can be printed anywhere on the shirt. This comes in handy if you are experimenting with settings. You can keep using a messed up shirt inside and out without having to keep pretreating it. 

The shirts themselves dont feel ringspun but they are softer than a g5000 shirt and almost feel like its a poor mans 30 singles. 

I would encourage getting a gross or more because you only pay 3.50 when you buy more than 144. 

Inventory is an issue on colors other than black. 

I will post an example of a shirt we did in a bit


----------



## West (Apr 26, 2009)

They print great, however, I did have an issue with one of the shirts. There was no pretreat on it, or very little. My print was absorbed by the shirt. Other than the one time, they have been working for me


----------



## DTG Apparel (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi Guys, I am the RTP Apparel rep here in Perth (Australia) and the new range we have is as black as a AS Staple and almost as soft. 

There is a style that you can buy where we only pretreat an area (front - 14 x 16 from memory) but all my supplies of white, black and grey are fully pretreated. 

Have never heard of any waste issues so far.

I have printers where they needed to print a full back, a half front and two shoulders - and they would struggle trying to pretreat all 4 areas on a non pretreated tee.

Happy to share what knowledge i have.


----------



## DTG Apparel (Jun 5, 2013)

..ps - i do all my test printing on a Brother GTX... I always do a test print of the same design on a RTP tee and also a AS Staple tee to see the difference. 

The print is identical. The colours, whites and feel are all the same. I do not change my setting for the two brands - they remain the same.


----------

